# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  مركز تحفيظ قرآن - خليفة أ

## fija

خواتي الحبيبات 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي بغيت أسألكم، حد منكم تسير مركز الأسعدين لتحفيظ القرآن في مدينة خليفة ا
لأني بغيت أسجل هناك ومب عارفة المدرسات الزينات هناك

يا ليت إلي سارت تفيدني، وجزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## عالية الغالية

ما عندي فكرة 

دام نيتج طيبة الله بيسخر لج احسن المدرسات

----------


## fija

جزاج الله خير أختي الحبيبة 
وإن شاء إذا حد يعرف يرد علينا..

----------


## (ة إماراتيةة)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا الصراحة ابى اسجل مثلك 

اتمنى الي يعرف يفيدنا

الصراحة شكرا اختي على الموضوع ...سبقتيني

----------


## مناويـ

للرفع

اللهـ يوفقج

----------


## fija

الله يوفق الجميع
معقوله محد من حريم خليفة أ معانا..!!
إلي أعرفه إن المركز وايد زحمه..

----------


## ALROA

uuuuuuppppp

----------


## ALROA

upppppppp

----------


## al3emia

بغيت اسال في منطقة خليفة أ بس مركز تحفيظ واحد عندنا ولا ؟؟

واذا واحد شو اسمه ؟؟ ووين مكانه بالضبط؟؟

وكيف عن التسجيل وكم رسوم التسجيل ؟؟

----------


## بنت الامارات

اختي كلهم فيهم الخير المدرسات ويحطونج في الصف على حسب مستواج في الحفظ والتجويد فاتوكلي وربي يثبتج

----------


## xwx

في واحد اسمه مركز المدينه, بس ما عرف مكانه



وانا ابا اشترك فيه بس مافي مواصلات

----------


## Al-Reef

السلام عليكن أخواتي،

مركز المدينة لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم، في مسجد الأسعدين في مدينة خليفة أ. رقم هاتفهم هو 5563862-02، وهذا هو الرابط للخريطة التي تبين موقعهم (كما أرفقت صورة لجزء من الخريطة): 
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid...04914,0.009109

لديهم دورات للأطفال (ذكور وإناث)، وكذلك للسيدات (صباحي أو مسائي).

أنا سجلت عندهم والحمدلله وجدت المركز ممتاز، والمعلمات والإدارة ما شاء الله عليهم. لست متأكدة من توفر المواصلات، لكنني أرى باصات صغيرة عليها اسم المركز. 




> في واحد اسمه مركز المدينه, بس ما عرف مكانه
> 
> 
> 
> وانا ابا اشترك فيه بس مافي مواصلات

----------


## optmistic_lady

يزاج الله خير

----------

